# Getting closer.



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I notice the sun is not as bright in the morning heading to work. Ice is getting closer.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Nope. I bought a $450 ice fishing floatation suit last fall. Pretty sure we won't have any ice for a few more years. Sorry... my fault.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Theres talk going around right now that Ocean's arent nearly warm enough for el nino and great lakes should prepare for a harsh winter. Its still early but still like the talk!!!!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

some where around june 22nd the days sun gets shorter.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Scum_Frog said:


> Theres talk going around right now that Ocean's arent nearly warm enough for el nino and great lakes should prepare for a harsh winter. Its still early but still like the talk!!!!


I read that also....fingers crossed!


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

There's football in the air. Winter's not that far away.


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

.....


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

As of Thursday Sept 14th., ONLY 100 days till 1st ICE!!


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

If Ohio don't get ice I will head north to Wisconsin ahhahah


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I hope we get ice on Dec 4. Then deer season will be over for me.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

I don't like early ice, it comes on and gets everyone amped up then we always have a warm spell and it gets weak. don't like to see ice until after Christmas that way we have a better chance of having it stay around for a while, but what ever happens ...... IM READY


----------



## Smeagol (Sep 24, 2017)

Hopefully nothing like last year. Only got out once


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Had frost on the windshield !!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Fingers Crossed


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

this is my last week of work coming up and then im layed off for the winter. so bring on the ice I will be ready


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Been practicing with my ice rod and Vex over the side of my boat on my pond lol. I did catch an 18in crappie doing it! Of course, I didn't have my phone then! I caught it once last year and it was about 16.5 inches then. That pic is attached


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm hitting Ceasers creek tomorrow with Backupbait and I'm bringing the Marcum and 2 short rods, LOL also this Saturday is the Alum Creek Ice Fish Ohio dock tournament , cheap and easy to start practicing for the ice.... Ill be there, dressed for the artic n


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Low temps at 29 later in the week!!!! We're getting closer !!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Air Temps are looking better. Water Temps should start to lower this week too.


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

Ice is safe in North West Wisconsin who wants to make a road trip


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I WISH...

Weds 11/8/17....Finally got a heavy FROST.... YEAH!!!


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Man that is very tempting. Been watching the cold fronts move through and was wandering that.


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

If Ohio doesn't have ice after Thanksgiving or looking like we are not going to get ice off to Wisconsin this man goes


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Calling for a low of 16 tonight....


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Friday 11/10/17 Record low of -13 at International Falls, MN this morning


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Just passed a pond with skim ice on half out in deerfield


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Just passed over Rockwell, south of 14 had some skim ice


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Passed a pond this evening that was completely locked up


----------



## foundupnorth (Jan 23, 2011)

Use to live in New Richmond WI, Had to have an extension for the auger up there. Been doing the leaves now every other day and froze my butt off today doing them, so hopefully it's going to be a good year for the ice. Will say a prayer to the ice God tonight.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I came to realize that I only go on off anymore for ice fishing. So, since I showed back up that's means we are getting close!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Fished Indian lake today and water temps were 38-39 in the areas I fished


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Stampede said:


> I notice the sun is not as bright in the morning heading to work. Ice is getting closer.


Message to the ice gods: Bring it!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

My vex is charged and my nils is ready to eat some ice!! Freeze baby freeze!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

I too am ready, everything is packed, charged, sharpened and fueled up!!!


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

What's the earliest you guys have been on Ohio ice? Christmas eve for me. But I know you northeast guys have been earlier than that!


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Last year we were on 6" of ice on Dec. 15/16th in Northwest Ohio... for ponds/small lakes. Too bad it didn't last


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Some of us are wanting ice so bad we have weekly tourneys on the docks at Alum using ice fishing gear using only a vertical presentation.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Workingman said:


> What's the earliest you guys have been on Ohio ice? Christmas eve for me. But I know you northeast guys have been earlier than that!


Few years ago I was fishing with IBJ and mousejam515 at moggy couple days before thanksgiving! But that was only once.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep. November 22, 2014., East side of Mogadore.. Palm Rd. a bunch of us 'antsy icer's" were out there including Bobberbucket, Mousejam, LovinLife, Minnowhead, Fish2Win and a few others. Didn't catch many fish, but th excitement & comradere' was fantastic.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Yep. November 22, 2014., East side of Mogadore.. Palm Rd. a bunch of us 'antsy icer's" were out there including Bobberbucket, Mousejam, LovinLife, Minnowhead, Fish2Win and a few others. Didn't catch many fish, but th excitement & comradere' was fantastic.


Even tho I didn’t catch a dang thing that day. I’ll never forget my first taste of November ice fishing! Fishing on maybe 2.5” of ice in no more than 3ft of gin clear water choked with weeds it was glorious! I can still see you sitting there with your cigar happy as ever. Good times!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

im all ready exept I need to get my auger blades sharpend, anyone know a place in the akron area that does it?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

mogadore bait & tackle


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

thanks john, I have two sets that are kinda dull and I cant see buying another set. maybe they can fix me up....... come on ice


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

New season of in depth outdoors ice fishin, best show on ice fishing. Based in MN I believe


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I am also a bug fan of uncut angling, but he doesn't post too much, but highly recommend watching it


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Just an FYI on getting auger blades sharpened at Moggy Bait. They are ready to start as soon as they have a few more to sharpen. They said they should have new blades in next week.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I am also a bug fan of uncut angling, but he doesn't post too much, but highly recommend watching it


That guy is a character, fun to watch.


----------

